# Fragen nach dem ersten Fliegenfischen



## Lardivos (1. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

am Wochenende war ich das erste mal Fliegenfischen an der Kyll bei Hillesheim. Daraus ergaben sich einige Fragen:

1. Wenn der Fluss reichlich an Sedimenten trägt, er komplett braun ist, lohnt sich dann überhaupt eine Trockenfliege? Auf Sicht können die Fische doch gar nicht sehen. Deswegen hatte ich es mit einer Goldnymphe probiert.

2. Aus eurer Erfahrung heruas, wo stehen die Bachforellen am meisten? Ich weiß, die Frage ist schwer zu beantworten weil sie Gewässertypisch gestellt werden müsste. Ich habe es immer kurz vor und nach den Stromschnellen versucht als auch an stillen Streckenabschnitten. 

3. Zu welchen Zeitpunkt nach dem auswerfen der Fliege geschehen die meisten Bisse? Ich habe gehört das nach 10 sec. nach dem Auffliegen schon alles passiert ist. Oder lohnt sich noch ein warten, ein mitreißen mit der Strömung? 

4. Kommt jemand von Euch aus Duisburg der vielleicht an gemeinschaftlichen Fliegenfischen Interesse hätte?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten und die zeit,
Gruß Lardivos


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (1. September 2015)

*AW: Fragen nach dem ersten Fliegenfischen*

Hi Lardivos,

bei braunem Wasser ist es eher schwer mit der Fliege zu fischen, macht aus meiner Sicht keinen grossen Sinn. 

Trockenfliegen würd ich bei einem mir unbekannten Gewässer dann anbinden, wenn ich Fische steigen sehe oder wenn gerade ein Schlupf ist. 

Das mit den 10 Sekunden hat man Dir vielleicht im Hinblick auf die Trockenfliege erzählt. Wenn Du da einen Fisch ausgemacht hast und ihn angeworfen hast, kommt der Biss unter Umständen sehr schnell, vielleicht war das damit gemeint.

Viel Spass beim Fliegenfischen


----------



## dreampike (1. September 2015)

*AW: Fragen nach dem ersten Fliegenfischen*

Hallo Lardivos, 

das mit den 10 Sekunden ist sehr allgemein formuliert. Ich würde sagen, dass eine Trockenfliege so lange "fischt", also von den Fischen als attraktiver Futterhappen angesehen wird, bis sie sich unnatürlich verhält. Wenn sie anfängt zu dreggen, unterzugehen, gegen die Strömung schwimmt etc., dann wird sie meist nicht mehr akzeptiert. Manchmal sind das deutlich weniger als 10 Sekunden, das können 1-2 Sekunden sein. Aber stelle Dich bitte nicht mit der Stoppuhr ans Wasser, sondern werfe und beobachte die Fliege. Wenn sie natürlich abtreibt, dann ist sie fängig. Ausnahme ist eine Köcherfliege, die nach dem Schlüpfen zügig ans Ufer schwimmt und dabei auch gegen die Strömung schwimmt.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. September 2015)

*AW: Fragen nach dem ersten Fliegenfischen*

Wenn dir die Frage 4 jemand positiv beantworten kann, dann ist das das allerbeste. Ich hab auch dieses Jahr damit angefangen und kann dir nur wärmstens ans Herz legen, jemanden zu suchen, der dir ein paar Kniffe beibringen kann. Manche Dinge sind sehr simpel aber effektiv.

So mal meine Erfahrung bisher. Wenn die Brühe so braun ist, dass du selbst keine zwei Zentimeter gucken kannt, mach an dem Tag was sinnvolleres als angeln zu gehen. Das war bei uns dieses Jahr nachdem es 2x geregnet hat. 
Trockenfliege ist noch nicht so meins. Da fehlt mir die Wurfübung. Habs aber probiert. Die Bisse kommen meistens sehr schnell, aber es sind durchaus auch mal 5-10 Sekunden. Macht für mich aber nur Sinn, wenn die Fische steigen. Dann siehst du wo sie gerade sind. Also Fisch steigen sehen, versuchen so 1-2 Meter davor die Fliege zu platzieren und darauf zutreiben lassen. Nach 5 erfolglosen Versuchen kannst du dir in der Regel nen neuen Fisch suchen.
Nymphen ja die fische ich sehr oft. Und es ist immer wieder kurios wo die Fische stehen. Versuche gegen die Strömung unter Bäume, insofern es welche gibt, zu werfen und lass sie treiben. Oft kommt ein Biss unter solchen Verstecken. Manchmal stehen die Fische auch direkt in der Strömung. Es gibt Tage, da geht gar nix und an anderen Tagen kannst du dich vor Bissen kaum retten.Das ist wohl auch Wetterabhängig. Wenn du kein Purist bist, nimm nen Bissanzeiger für die Nymphen. Am besten so einen zum ankleben. Da siehst du gleich, wenn was passiert und verpasst den Anschlag nicht.
Und das wichtigste. Üben, üben, üben...so oft und so lange es nur geht.


----------



## Bindestuebchen (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fragen nach dem ersten Fliegenfischen*

Hallo Leute 

 Ich Fische an der Ruhr schon seit 5 Jahren mit der Fliegenrute .Ich kann euch einige Tips geben . Ich fische die meiste zeit auf Barben und konnte schon die ein oder andere Barbe mit mein Bachflohkrebs fangen .


----------



## GoFlyFishing (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fragen nach dem ersten Fliegenfischen*

Hallo, 

zur Beantwortung deiner Fragen:

1. Wenn der Fluss reichlich an Sedimenten trägt, er komplett  braun ist, lohnt sich dann überhaupt eine Trockenfliege? Auf Sicht  können die Fische doch gar nicht sehen. Deswegen hatte ich es mit einer  Goldnymphe probiert.
*In so nem Fall am besten ein Streamer, evtl auch mit Schockfarben, der zudem Druck im Wasser macht beim Streamern, damit der Fisch ihn auch über das Seitenlinienorgan fühlen kann. Bei richtigem reißenden Hochwasser aber kannst auch das meist vergessen.*

2. Aus eurer Erfahrung heruas, wo stehen die Bachforellen am meisten?  Ich weiß, die Frage ist schwer zu beantworten weil sie Gewässertypisch  gestellt werden müsste. Ich habe es immer kurz vor und nach den  Stromschnellen versucht als auch an stillen Streckenabschnitten. 
*Alles was Deckung und Schutz bietet, nicht nur vor Feinden unter und über Wasser, sondern auch vor allzu starker Strömung: Totholz, Felsen, Wurzeln, Verbauungen, Baumstämme, Treibgut, unterspülte Böschungen, tiefe Rinnen, Gumpen, Überhängender Uferbewuchs. Nicht immer aber sind diese Unterstände auch die Fressplätze. Zum Fressen können die Bafos auch mal an ganz unerwarteten Stellen sein. Je nach Tageszeit und Nahrungsangebot.*

3. Zu welchen Zeitpunkt nach dem auswerfen der Fliege geschehen die  meisten Bisse? Ich habe gehört das nach 10 sec. nach dem Auffliegen  schon alles passiert ist. Oder lohnt sich noch ein warten, ein mitreißen  mit der Strömung? 
*Eine Fliege fischt man bis sie ausgefischt ist, d.h. sie an allen relevanten Stellen vorbeigetrieben ist. Eine allgemeine Zeitspanne lässt sich nicht sagen, das hängt von der Geschwindigkeit der Strömung und der Länge der ausgebrachten Schnur ab. Biss kann in der ersten Sekunde oder nach ner Minute erfolgen.

Petri! 
Simon
*


----------



## Hackersepp (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fragen nach dem ersten Fliegenfischen*

Ich habe auch eine Frage bzgl des Abhakens der Fische. Ich ahbe festgestellt, dass Fliegen leider nicht wirklich langlebig sind. Je nachdem wie hochwertig die Fliegen/Nymphen gebunden sind.
Beim Hakenlösen über die Zange verrutscht da schnell einiges, auch wenn man sich sehr vorsichtig anstellt. Gibts da sonst iwelche Tipps die die Langlebigkeit der Fliegen erhöhen? 

In Zukunft werde ich versuchen die Fliegen am freien Hakenschenkel zu nehmen- so gut es eben bei kleinen Größen geht...


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fragen nach dem ersten Fliegenfischen*

Hallo,

probiers mal ohne Widerhaken, da brauchst Du nur selten die Zange/Löseschere. Das schont auch die Fliege. Es gibt auch fliegenschonendere Hakenlöser, damit geht man auf den Hakenschenkel und drückt die Fliege nach hinten und schon ist sie frei.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fragen nach dem ersten Fliegenfischen*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine Frage bzgl des Abhakens der Fische. Ich ahbe festgestellt, dass Fliegen leider nicht wirklich langlebig sind. Je nachdem wie hochwertig die Fliegen/Nymphen gebunden sind.
> Beim Hakenlösen über die Zange verrutscht da schnell einiges, auch wenn man sich sehr vorsichtig anstellt. Gibts da sonst iwelche Tipps die die Langlebigkeit der Fliegen erhöhen?
> 
> In Zukunft werde ich versuchen die Fliegen am freien Hakenschenkel zu nehmen- so gut es eben bei kleinen Größen geht...



Lajos hat die beste Variante schon genannt: auf Widerhaken verzichten. 
Schont Fliege und vor allem den Fisch. 
Widerhakenlos ist in vielen Gewässern nicht ohne Grund vorgeschrieben.
Gruß 
Steff


----------



## rxstx rxt (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fragen nach dem ersten Fliegenfischen*

Keine Angst vor dem Weglassendes Angstbartes #6


----------



## Hackersepp (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fragen nach dem ersten Fliegenfischen*

werd ich probieren, danke


----------



## GoFlyFishing (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fragen nach dem ersten Fliegenfischen*

Hallo, 

ohne Widerhaken is eh die feine Schule. Eigentlich fischen alle die ich kenne so. Du wirst evtl. ein paar Mal am Anfang nen Verlust zu verzeichnen haben, weil du es vielleicht nicht gewohnt bist, die Schnur immer unter Spannung zu halten beim Drill, das is notwendig ohne Widerhaken. Bald hast du s in Fleisch und Blut, und keinerlei Problem ohne Widerhaken. 
Is schonender für Fisch und Fliege. Bequemer auch, weil du nicht immer mit der Zange hantieren musst beim lösen. Und vor allem sportlicher! 

Petri!
Simon


----------

